# Gaggia classic tips!



## Queenie (Dec 27, 2016)

Just getting my first gaggia classic second hand.. any tips for me to help me get started, it's been well looked after..I usually make milk based drinks.. so should I get a rancillio wand? And comes with two baskets? Not even sure what they are so perhaps someone has z link for a manual or at least someone can guide me through usage!!

Also I have a mahlkonig vario grinder, reccomendstions fir best setting to use with the machine..... thankyou!!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

If you pm me your email I will email a manual for you.


----------



## PHB1969 (Dec 26, 2016)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> If you pm me your email I will email a manual for you.


Hi Mark - just pm'd you too, as like Queenie I have just acquired a Gaggia Classic and a manual would be really useful if you could help









Thank you


----------



## PHB1969 (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi Mark - a big thank you, manual received with thanks


----------

